# Adopted a cat that turned out to be pregnant! Help!



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

About 4 weeks ago I adopted a 18 month old siamese cat to be company for my neutered male. After about 2 weeks I started thinking she was getting a round belly and thought maybe she was eating alot but now I am sure she must be pregnant because of the amount her tummy has grown. I have never had kittens before and these weren't planned so I need all the help and advice I can get. What do I need to do th prepare for birth? And what do I need for the kittens?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

I'm not going to be much help in terms of birthing but where did you adopt her from? Can you go to them for support as most shelters would deal with kittens regularly so would know what needs to be done.

I am surprised they homed her to you intact.


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

She wasn't from a shelter she came from someones house who was rehoming her as her new daughter was allergic.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, the first thing you need to do is make sure she is pregnant, take her to the vet to get her checked over, they will give you plent of advise and help.
Others on here with loads of experiance will come along and help you out too.
but a vet check is what my first call would be.

good luck


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

How long ago was you male neutered?

First thing I would do is take your girl to the vet. They will tell you if she is pregnant first of all, and hopefully be able to give you an idea of how far along she is.

You still have the option of a spay/abortion if she's not too far along. As awful as that sounds IMO it's the best thing to do given the current rescue crisis. Have a look at the link coming up for reasons why, and please do continue to read through the replies http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-bree...at-pregnant-do-you-want-her-get-pregnant.html

Without knowing who she has mated with you have no idea if he was even healthy. It's a massive risk to take. The outcome could be good, but could just as easily be very very bad.

I feel for you doing such a nice thing and now being put in this situation


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Elsie's mum said:


> About 4 weeks ago I adopted a 18 month old siamese cat to be company for my neutered male. After about 2 weeks I started thinking she was getting a round belly and thought maybe she was eating alot but now I am sure she must be pregnant because of the amount her tummy has grown. I have never had kittens before and these weren't planned so I need all the help and advice I can get. What do I need to do th prepare for birth? And what do I need for the kittens?
> 
> Thanks in advance


To be honest the cat thats having the kittens will do most of the work for you. Unlike us humans medical reparation is not really needed the mum produces everything to bring them to birth. Durng the birth it is a good idea to get blankets and some warm water however she will likely clean the kittens after giving birth, beware that some kittens do not always survive the birth process and one or two may not be alive when born. When you go to the vet to get her checked obviously making sure she is intact pregnant you can ask what you will need for the kittens but to be honest for a while mum will be taking of this for you. But the vet should be able to educate you on when they should be fed kitten food and various other things.

Like it has been said before you have a whole website of people willing to help, so don't worry keep an eye on you cat as this develops and if one happens to be still born move that kitten away quickly.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Whilst cats can 'do it all for you' they certainly won't if they get into difficulty whilst birthing and you need to know what the signs of that are. or if she cannot produce enough milk, or gets an infection in her teats etc.

You also need to make sure that everything is provided before birth, and that they are weighed every day at the same time after birth.

As Aurelia said, the spay would really be better for her, there are much too many kittens and it would be healthier for her to not have to go through it if indeed pregnant. Eating a lot and a round tummy doesnt necessarily mean pregnancy, she needs to be checked by a vet and I would contact the old home to see if she is spayed and what contact with males she has had.


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

She isn't spayed and she was living with an entire male siamese. I did ask if it was possible she was pegnant but was told that she had never come into season so was impossible - but obviously maybe not! My male was neutered quite a while ago and i have been introducing the two slowly and still haven't ever been left alone together. I will book an appointment at the vets just to confirm but im pretty sure she is as her nipples look pinker and maybe even longer but I may just be imagining that. Can a vet tell how far along they are?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, first, don't panic, the great majority of cat pregnancies are perfectly straightforward and so are the great majority of births. It sounds as if you are going to have a litter of unregistered Siamese and they will be extremely easy to home. Yes things can go wrong but usually they don't.

As to how far along, I find the following to be at least 90% reliable: at 4 weeks I am beginning to suspect pregnancy because of the cat's shape. At 5 weeks I am certain she is pregnant. Vets usually don't know so my advice is to save your money, you will need it later!

Liz


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

18 months old and never had a season before unless she is a silent caller?


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

New daughter is allergic to this cat??

Did she rehome the entire male as well??

Did you get any pedigree papers with her?


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Elsie's mum said:


> She isn't spayed and she was living with an entire male siamese. I did ask if it was possible she was pegnant but was told that she had never come into season so was impossible - but obviously maybe not! My male was neutered quite a while ago and i have been introducing the two slowly and still haven't ever been left alone together. I will book an appointment at the vets just to confirm but im pretty sure she is as her nipples look pinker and maybe even longer but I may just be imagining that. Can a vet tell how far along they are?


I had the same worry but my 2 are only 5 months old. Aurelia gave me some fab advice yesterday and told me that if a female is living with an entire male they may never call so you won't know when they are in season.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> if a female is living with an entire male they may never call so you won't know when they are in season


Can happen. I've also had queens who didn't call until over a year old. Seems to depend on what time of year they're born, when their 'off season' is (the period when they don't call at all) and maybe all sorts of other things.


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes she also rehomed the male. She had 3 siamese all living in a run outside, she had decided to rehome them as because of the breed they are people cats so thought they would be happier in a home rather than a run, they were in the home before the daughter was born.There was 1 male and 2 females, the male was already reserved but still there and I rehomed the two girls (Roxy and Iggy). I was only going to adopt the one but after I got there she was keen for them to stay together so I ended up taking both as I have plenty of room and thought it would be nice for them to stay together and they are both so sweet.
To be honest I should have known better and suspected that pregnancy would have been a possibility but she had bred one of these cats and also had a litter of moggie kittens in another run so I assumed she would know best.
I didn't get any pedigrees for them and to be honest I didn't ask as I just wanted a pet cat.
Iggy has an appointment at the vets tomorrow to confirm the pregnancy but I am nearly certain of it. She is also over due her booster vaccinations so ill see what the vet says about that. Roxy is also going for a check up and she will be booked in to be spayed also even though she won't be going outside anyway.

Wish me luck!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Elsie's mum said:


> Yes she also rehomed the male. She had 3 siamese all living in a run outside, she had decided to rehome them as because of the breed they are people cats so thought they would be happier in a home rather than a run, they were in the home before the daughter was born.There was 1 male and 2 females, the male was already reserved but still there and I rehomed the two girls (Roxy and Iggy). I was only going to adopt the one but after I got there she was keen for them to stay together so I ended up taking both as I have plenty of room and thought it would be nice for them to stay together and they are both so sweet.
> To be honest I should have known better and suspected that pregnancy would have been a possibility but she had bred one of these cats and also had a litter of moggie kittens in another run so I assumed she would know best.
> I didn't get any pedigrees for them and to be honest I didn't ask as I just wanted a pet cat.
> Iggy has an appointment at the vets tomorrow to confirm the pregnancy but I am nearly certain of it. She is also over due her booster vaccinations so ill see what the vet says about that. Roxy is also going for a check up and she will be booked in to be spayed also *even though she won't be going outside anyway.*
> ...


It doesn't matter if they are indoor only, it can be dangerous for a cat to have call after call.


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

kaz25 said:


> It doesn't matter if they are indoor only, it can be dangerous for a cat to have call after call.


Thanks to be honest I never knew it was dangerous its just something ive always automatically done but this is the first pet ive had not from young or from a shelter where they are already done.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Elsie's mum said:


> Thanks to be honest I never knew it was dangerous its just something ive always automatically done but this is the first pet ive had not from young or from a shelter where they are already done.


It's good that you would automatically get them done  Good luck tomorrow - I hope she isn't pregnant the poor wee soul.


----------



## TabbyCatty (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you considered that the cat may have a bad case of worms? That can distend the tummy, which would more noticable on a slim siamese cat.

Or maybe you are feeding her more than the previous owner, siamese when they put on weight tends to all go on the stomach area.

Hopefully she isn't pegnant. A trip to the vets should help end the mystery!


----------



## TabbyCatty (Sep 28, 2011)

lizward said:


> Vets usually don't know so my advice is to save your money, you will need it later!
> 
> Liz


A vets visit with newly acquired pets is always a good idea, especially in this situation that the OP is describing. Not to be put off until later.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

why not take her to be neutered now? will save her alot of stress and alot of money on your pocket, as you *should* neuter & vac keep till 13weeks of age before they go 2 new homes, or this will carry on in one big circle 

she sounds like a byb anyway, you wont even know the dad of the cats might not even be the siamese boy esp if she has litters of moggies


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

TabbyCatty said:


> Have you considered that the cat may have a bad case of worms? That can distend the tummy, which would more noticable on a slim siamese cat.
> 
> Or maybe you are feeding her more than the previous owner, siamese when they put on weight tends to all go on the stomach area.
> 
> Hopefully she isn't pegnant. A trip to the vets should help end the mystery!


agree with this, took in a stray moggie thinking it was about 7weeks gone, turned out she had worms and something else (cant remember the name) tummy went down about 2weeks after treatment. x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_let us know what the vets has to say, good luck with your new girls._


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

TabbyCatty said:


> A vets visit with newly acquired pets is always a good idea, especially in this situation that the OP is describing. Not to be put off until later.


Not necessarily. It adds stress, and stress is the factor that turns coronavirus into FIP in some cats. Too much stress all at once is, quite simply, a risk factor for FIP. If this cat came from a breeding hosuehold she is almost certain to be corona positive.

Liz


----------



## TabbyCatty (Sep 28, 2011)

lizward said:


> Not necessarily. It adds stress, and stress is the factor that turns coronavirus into FIP in some cats. Too much stress all at once is, quite simply, a risk factor for FIP. If this cat came from a breeding hosuehold she is almost certain to be corona positive.
> 
> Liz


Yes, stress can cause cat flu to come out in a cat that is a carrier. But does that mean no one should ever take their cats to the vets, just in case the stress triggers cat flu?  Coronavirus is not very common, it's more likely that a cat is a carrier of cat flu....

FIP is very rare, and comes in two forms wet (fluid build up in chest and body cavities) and dry (tumours).

That is just a ridiculous argument, for not taking a cat to the vet.


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

TabbyCatty said:


> FIP and coronavirus are to separate health issues. One does NOT lead to the other!!!!


I thought that the main theory as to how and why FIP happens is that the Coronavirus in an affected cat mutates causing FIP. It is why it's so important to try and irradicate Corona from a cattery and ensure cats that are breeding cats that are Corona positive have titre levels checked.

It is believed that stress is a major facter in the mutation into FIP.


----------



## TabbyCatty (Sep 28, 2011)

lollo2304 said:


> I thought that the main theory as to how and why FIP happens is that the Coronavirus in an affected cat mutates causing FIP. It is why it's so important to try and irradicate Corona from a cattery and ensure cats that are breeding cats that are Corona positive have titre levels checked.
> 
> It is believed that stress is a major facter in the mutation into FIP.


Its rare for one to lead to the other, not been totally proven:

Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP)


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

The pregnancy has been confirmed. I took the two of them and they both had an ultra-sound scan. Roxy is definately not pregnant and Iggy is. The vet found 4 kittens but did say there could be others hiding, they all looked healthy and you could see their little hearts beating. He said they are propably due in 10-14 days! :scared: scared but beginning to get a little excited now ive seen them


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well I would get a box (covered if possible) but easily accessible and place in a quiet area. keep all the other cats/dogs/children etc away from this area and keep her in. She should not be going out at all not even to the toilet, so a litter tray will be necessary.

you can buy kittening kits online from here


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

TabbyCatty said:


> Its rare for one to lead to the other, not been totally proven:
> 
> Feline infectious peritonitis (FIP)


Yes it is rare but that link you sited also said this:

Although coronavirus is the cause of FIP, infection with coronavirus does not mean that the cat will go on to develop FIP. In comparison to the number of cats infected with the virus, the number that develop FIP is very small. It is only when the virus mutates that FIP may develop.

So, although rare, Coronavirus is thought to be the cause of FIP. Which you said can't happen! You said, 1 does not lead to the other. Something that you have now edited out of your original comment. I wish i had quoted the whole comment as a lot of it has changed!

As far as i was aware, there are no other theories that are being researched.


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

TabbyCatty said:


> Yes, stress can cause cat flu to come out in a cat that is a carrier. But does that mean no one should ever take their cats to the vets, just in case the stress triggers cat flu?  *Coronavirus is not very common*, it's more likely that a cat is a carrier of cat flu....
> 
> FIP is very rare, and comes in two forms wet (fluid build up in chest and body cavities) and dry (tumours).
> 
> That is just a ridiculous argument, for not taking a cat to the vet.


This also is untrue. The link you provided in your response to my original reply explains:

Coronavirus is ubiquitous among cats and infection with the virus is particularly common where large numbers of cats are kept together

Ubiqiquitous means, present, appearing or found anywhere according to google search!


----------



## jay_bird (May 24, 2011)

Lollo, since posting earlier TabbyCatty has now been banned. The chances are high this poster was just one of the many who come on here under another identity to stir things up. They really have no knowledge of cats or breeding or illnesses but they have access to google so pretend they are knowledgable. I haven't been here that long but see this happening all the time. Luckily we have people like you to put these self acclaimed know it alls in their place. The poor things know so little but want so much to act like they do.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Well back to Elsie's Mum.

Good luck with the kittens. i hope all go's well please keep us updated, and please let us know when the kittens arrive with pics of course.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Keep us posted, it sounds like you dont have long before the kittens arrive, good luck.xx_


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just read this thread. 

Hope all goes well for mum to be kitty and you x

Keep us updated.


----------



## snowrockcats (May 17, 2011)

Your in at the deep end but good luck, you will do just fine :0)

A x


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I will keep you all updated.

I swear I can notice her expanding by the day! She still runs around playing with the other cats and I feel she should be snuggled up resting and being quiet but she pounces out and chaces them! Is this ok?

Here's a picture of her from above, you can kinda see her big tummy


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

it is absolutely fine, as long as it is indoors  they know when the time is ready to slow down! My bitch was running around the evening before she went into labour, not as fast but still running


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's fine, don't worry!

Liz


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Well its now been 11 days since the trip to the vets where he estimated the kittens would arrive in 10-14 days and nothing yet. When she is quiet and laying on my lap I swear I can feel little kitten kicks! One thing I'm getting a little worried about is where she'll have them as her favourite place is my bed so I've put a box next to my bed for her and so far she's given it no interest, what do I do if she does chose my bed? Just find a new place to sleep? Is she likely to chose my bed or will she prefer the box when the time comes?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww your cat is beautiful!! 

Sounds like she doesn't have long to do! Must be horrible not knowing when it's going to happen, bad enough waiting when you know the dates 

She MIGHT choose your bed, if you make it available to her. If you don't want this then either close the door so she can't get in, or move her off if she goes on. 

Make the box comfortable for her and encourage her to use it. Once the kittens are born you can put the kittens in and she will follow. 

I look forward to hearing about your litter, very exciting


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_years ago when we took in a pregnant girl, i had boxes ready for her to give birth in, but she had them in my daughters bedroom in her dollls pram !!!!,:lol:_


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Still nothing.....

Should I keep the other cats seperate from her or are they ok together?

Sorry questions just keep popping into my head!


----------



## VanessaD (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck with your kitty!! hopefully you won't have much longer to wait :thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't separate unless you have to. Should be ok until she is in labour then you should make sure she has peace and quiet. She might not mind others around, but she might hate it, just go with what she wants.


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a weird feeling tonights the night! But to be honest i really have no idea so am most probably wrong! Its now been 5 days since the vets upper estimate so it can't be long and she's being extra affectionate today (and thats very affectionate as shes a siamese!) but again I dont know if thats a sign. What are the signs to look out for that birth is coming?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed its tonight, how exciting, _


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Still no kittens.... the vet was obviously very wrong with his predicted due date!


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Iggy has just given birth to 5 kittens, sadly one didnt make it 

Mum and 4 kittens seem to be doing well 

Will update tomorrow, I need some sleep!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Am so sorry about the one that didnt make it RIP little one xx

Well done mummy tho, Conratulations.. wishing you all the best with them xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I've just read this thread from beginning to end. Amusing hiccup halfway through :eek6:

I was thinking, so where are the kittens, then? Super delighted on your news, but really sorry about the one who didn't make it. Four kittens, though, eh? Blimey! Best of luck and congrats. Can't give you any advice, as I know nothing at all about raising kittens. Have a great day!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so sorry to hear one didnt make it,. fingers crossed mum and kitties are doing well, look forward to pictures once you have had a good rest._


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Will post pictures soon. Last night was eventful, she gave birth in the box I had made up for her in my bedroom which I was very pleased with her for then when everything was fine, id cleared up and she was settled I got into bed to go to sleep but she followed and wanted to snuggle up with me which I thought would be fine for a bit. Then the kittens started crying so she went back to them, next thing I know she's put a kitten on top of me and was moving them onto the bed with me, I put them back and she followed and settled down so I went to sleep. When I woke up they were all back on my bed so I've just left them now for now as didn't want to keep disturbing them.

Anyway all are fine even if they arnt where they should be


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Awww, fantastic! She must really trust you. Have fun!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a lovely thought that she wants to share her motherhood with you!!  xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Awwww bless ....


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww that's made me all tearful. She definitely knows she's chosen her helper well. Good luck with them.


----------

